# Freebsd 12.1 p10 only boots to single user mode, after using pkg update.



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi
My FreeBSD is 12.1 p10. I used the pkg-update(8) after the update, I rebooted and it looks like Xorg doesn't load properly? I only get a blank screen. My video card is a NVidia K5000. Mine is an older card the newer video drivers don't work with this? One of the updates when I used pkg update was a newer version of the Nvidia K5000 video driver for FreeBSD? I thought that I used pkg to lock the older Nvidia driver, so that it shouldn't have updated?
Does anyone have any helpful ideas? I don't want to update to a newer version of FreeBSD unless it is a release version?

Thanks


----------



## George (Oct 7, 2020)

Probably one of the entries in /boot/loader.conf or /etc/rc.conf prevents a successful multi user boot. It's hard to tell which one.. You might need to disable that graphics driver.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 7, 2020)

Elazar said:


> Probably one of the entries in /boot/loader.conf or /etc/rc.conf prevents a successful multi user boot. It's hard to tell which one.. You might need to disable that graphics driver.


whay video would the freebsd boot on if I disable existing Nvidea K5000 driver?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2020)

Disable booting to X and fix the issue using the text console. Which version of the NVidia driver do you have installed? Is your card detected properly?



mrredeyeflight said:


> I don't want to update to a newer version of FreeBSD unless it is a release version?


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree. Hence they have the same software with the same versions available (Some exceptions do exist but this isn't one of them). The FreeBSD version itself is completely irrelevant in this case.


----------

